# Arizona Creek Wildlife ASSN lease?



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Any one knows anything about this East Texas lease, location, rules, experiences? Any input is helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

I read your post and called my grandpa. he hunted on the arizona creek lease until 04 or 05. It is located in the Batson, Moss Hill, Saratoga and north up through Votaw & Rye area's -huge place- about 60,000 acres when he got off the lease. He has a few deer mounted that harvested there...fairly nice deer for east Texas


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

oh yeah, I forgot to mention that all of the above is from what he said.....but he is old:dance: so you might want to take it with a grain of salt...???


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Heard the mayor of San Francisco is calling for a boycott.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Isnt that a Westervelt Property?


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I used to lease a small piece of ground next to it. It's east Texas nuff said.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

What I would be worried about with a lease that big would be the number of members.... Probably 150-200 members, if not more....

Thats more folks randomly tromping through the woods.... more people that you dont know where they are.... and more people to worry about having good hunting/safety practices.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

It was the biggest HC in Texas a few yrs back but when the timber co started swaping and selling land they lost SEVERAL thousand acres. I have personally seen more than a few nice bucks that came from Az creek, but as you said it WAS spread out over several counties. BTW a nice buck to me is 140+...WW


----------



## BIGKID (Nov 3, 2006)

Our pipeline goes thru it. Stands about every 200 to 300 yards. I could sit in one stand and shoot a deer 2 stands away. Dont see how anything has a chance. What do they do paint a line on the ground to know who gets to shoot. Not my kinda hunting!!!!


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Isnt that a Westervelt Property?


I dont think so. I believe it is the Moss Hill Hunitng Club that is a Westervelt Property.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

redheadhunter2004 said:


> I dont think so. I believe it is the Moss Hill Hunitng Club that is a Westervelt Property.


I wasnt sure which one it was.... My buddy just told me that they were managing a big property in SE Texas, but he isnt over the Texas properties.


----------



## Hessionm (May 30, 2006)

I hunted on it for a few years, wound up with 1 doe (Doe permits only in Nov when I was there). Most Deer that come thru there will be see by about 5 members, it all depends on who sees it first...

I did see some nice deer taken from it but there are families that have been there a long long time and have some well placed stands from over the years. As a new guy at the lease you basically have to find a good stand location that nobody else has found over the last 10-15 years 

If you want to be at the lease every weekend it's a good place to go - but I wouldn't get on it if your looking for quality.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm on the lease now and have been for the last 2 years. Its only 36,000 acres in polk county hardin county and liberty county not over crowded at all. If you have any questions just give me a call I know about all you can know I'm up there every weekend all year long.
936 933 3253
James


----------



## huntrfish (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to hunt on it and still live close by. It is typical east texas if it's brown it's down most of the time. You will see a few good deer come off it, but with 36000 acres you would expect to. The stands only have to be 200 yards apart and last time I checked the bucks had to be 3 point or bigger, that may have changed though. I feel you can find smaller leases for the same money and do much better. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

PM sent...


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Was on it 3 years, always got my does, 1 eight with my bow before the 13inch rule. Last year, log trucks were in and out all day starting at 4am till dark. Opening weekend was quiet, after that log trucks in and out in and out...But its timber company land so I guess its expected. Not sure how much the trucks affected the deer, but I did'nt see much. You needed a dust mask if you met a log truck coming out or got behind one coming in.


----------

